# Drawing tips, I can't draw -_-



## Yoshimaster96 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm having trouble getting started with drawing.
I create a blank canvas and I can't get started. Not that I can't draw, I just can't figure out how to get ideas. How do I come up with ideas? Then, once I have ideas, how do I go about drawing them? Is there a process, algorithm, method or otherwise? I guess I'm just too logically oriented for this stuff -_-.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

Check out this sticky https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/4470-Tutorial-Thread. 

The most importrant thing is just to draw all the time. if you cant draw out of your head, draw the things in your room. Draw everything. Yes there are foundations you need to learn. ctrl+Paint has some good tutorials about the foundations. there is no shortcut or magical formula in art, it takes years of dedication to become proficient.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah, I want pixel art tutorials. Sorry I wasn't specific.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Nah, I want pixel art tutorials. Sorry I wasn't specific.



Seriously? Do you just think that all pixel artist don't have to learn to draw? That they are a exception in the art world?! The best pixel artists know how to draw.

It doesn't matter what medium you create in, from traditional oil paint to pixel art. If you don't have solid foundations under your belt, your art is going to suck. As for pixel tutorials try google.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 20, 2014)

You learn to make pixel art by learning how to draw. You learn to draw by drawing!

Get it?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't draw a straight line with a ruler 

But I keep swinging, eventually I'll make something worth posting


----------



## Taralack (Nov 20, 2014)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Nah, I want pixel art tutorials. Sorry I wasn't specific.



Here's a bunch of good ones


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 21, 2014)

Shizuka said:


> I can't draw a straight line with a ruler
> 
> But I keep swinging, eventually I'll make something worth posting



That's the spirit


----------



## TheArchiver (Nov 21, 2014)

To directly answer the part of your question of getting ideas down, an efficient method would be to try gesturing. Gesture sketches are incredibly rough very quick "doodles". These can help you flesh out poses, subject motion, composition, etc. Some people also refer to them as thumbnails. When you find something you like, work at it. Gesturing also works wonders when studying a subject (typically a live one) so don't leave it to just generating ideas, use it as a means of practice as well. It's better to not erase while doing these. I'm aware you said you want pixel art tutorials, but this works with any medium and is a very fast and simple exercise.

Everything else stated above is important as well. You do need to practice everyday. It's upsetting to many that there is unfortunately no calculated method to improvement, but such is life in general. You have to work hard and work frequently if you'd like to better yourself in art.

Keep the pencil to the paper and you can do it. I know you can.


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

Learn how to draw shapes. They can truly help you out when your drawing stuff. Just.. draw, u no. The more you do it, the better you'll get. You could also look up a reference picture on google. As for me, I started off doing traditional art. 

Few tips

Try practicing on paper, then move to digital. But its really whatever your comfortable with. 

What you could do to practice. Is bring a sketch pad/drawing tablet wherever you go. When you have the spare time, doodle on that.


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 22, 2014)

If you don't have any ideas, then why do you want to draw?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Nov 23, 2014)

2 reasons:
I'm creating a game, which the programming for will be done in 1 1/2 to 2 years. (This means I don't exactly have a lot of time).
I'd like something to do in my spare time. (I'm really fascinated with drawing).


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 24, 2014)

Those are good reasons.  What is it about drawing that fascinates you?

Also, it sounds like you have your answer for what to draw.  Draw stuff for your game.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Nov 28, 2014)

rjbartrop said:


> Those are good reasons.  What is it about drawing that fascinates you?
> 
> Also, it sounds like you have your answer for what to draw.  Draw stuff for your game.


Okay, then how would I upload these pictures? I don't exactly have an expensive tablet or scanner.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 28, 2014)

If you really cared that much about drawing you wouldn't be worrying about stuff like that. Pencil, paper, there's your tools. Get started.


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 29, 2014)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Okay, then how would I upload these pictures? I don't exactly have an expensive tablet or scanner.



Okay, so ideas aren't the problem, then.

There's always pencil and paper, like our primitive ancestors, and both are cheap. 
If you don't have your own scanner, there's always some place like Kinko's with self service computers.   And if you don't want anything fancy, scanners are pretty cheap now.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 29, 2014)

You could also just use a regular digital camera to take pictures and upload. That's what I do. Even smartphones have good cameras for this sort of thing too.


----------



## rjbartrop (Nov 29, 2014)

Basically, the moral of this story is, if you really want to do this, you'll find a way to do it.  If you don't you'll find a reason not to.   It's up to you.


----------

